# lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!!



## boobsonahotplate (Oct 29, 2007)

do it up^


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (boobsonahotplate)*


----------



## boobsonahotplate (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (DUTCHMANia)*

306 views but only one pic....weak


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (boobsonahotplate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boobsonahotplate* »_306 views but only one pic....weak
it's not like you're helping


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (boobsonahotplate)*

Not to be ignorant (or more ignorant than normal) but I don't recall VW Motorsport producing their own wheels. Am I missing something here?


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (mgyip)*

compomotive produced some nice motorsport wheels for VW...i'll find some pics


----------



## 1987GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (freeze plug)*

what are the wheels pictured called?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (1987GTI)*

polo cup wheels


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (Daskoupe)*

i know their oz's but they come stock on the rsi with this printed on them


----------



## TheMoneyPit (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (Fahrgefuhl)*

I found this picture in an archived for sale thread. (not mine)


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (TheMoneyPit)*

So would these count? LOL I know that they are probably Alcoas or something.


----------



## veedubb7 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (V-KLAN)*


----------



## dc-pro (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (Fahrgefuhl)*

Hi 
What wheels are these ?
They look like the stock OZ Aristo : what size and width ?
thx much,
Daya


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (dc-pro)*

They are an older version of OZ Superturismo, 9 x 18‘‘. Someone in the NB section was selling sets as well as the original full body kits. cool stuff.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (V-KLAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-KLAN* »_So would these count? LOL I know that they are probably Alcoas or something.










F----'n AWESOME!!!


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: lets see some pics of only vw motorsport wheels!! (chirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirocco* »_
F----'n AWESOME!!!








 Oh dear, thats pretty terrifying.


----------

